# Diclofenac sodium, clomid and trying to conceive



## liswaiting (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi,

My GP has prescribed me 50mg of Diclofenac sodium 3 times a day for migraine prevention.  I am currently taking 50mg of clomid on days 3-7 of my cycle and undergoing IUI. Is it safe to take these medications together, and should I be taking diclofenac sodium if I'm trying to get pregnant?

Thank you for your help

L


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Regular NSAIDs, such as diclofenac, are not the best idea to take regularly in people trying to conceive. Has GP recommended taking this all the time? Surprised they have opted for this a first choice therapy for migraine prevention   I would try to avoid it during the IUI cycle if you can. How often and sever are the migraines and have you used anything to treat and/or prevent them in the past?


----------



## liswaiting (Nov 2, 2011)

I was surprised too! She never asked me if I was pregnant or what medications I was on and I forgot to tell her.  I went because I wanted a better painkiller for when I do have migraines. At the moment by avoiding triggers I have managed to reduce the number of migraines I have. In the last 40 days I have had 9.    At the moment when I have an attack I take zomig 2.5mg, then another 2.5mg 30 minutes later. Although this gives some relief the migraine comes back after 3-4 hours.  

I have stopped taking codeine, paracetamol and ibuprofen as I was taking too many of these.

I think I will avoid the diclofenac and try to carry on as I have been.  I have been referred to the headache clinic so I will wait for that appointment and see what the experts recommend (although I've been advised I may be waiting awhile!)

Thank you for your advice

L


----------

